# Any help or ideas please



## Leo1987 (May 19, 2021)

Ok so i have a 2011 x6 4.4 v8 and when its idling after a couple minutes the rpm goes up and back to normal. This has been going on for about a month now. I dont have any trouble codes to even help me get on the right track. I checked all the vacuum lines, swapped a throttle body because i thought it was bad. Checked air intakes and filters. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

does it only happen 1 time each drive cycle?
What RPMs does the idle jump up to? How long does it last? I would swap those throttle bodies back to the original positions as they have adaption values and swapping them may complicate your issue. Do the RPMs ever go down or just up? Have you had the intake system smoke tested for leaks?
Also why are your post cat o2 sensors showing such an erratic signal?
Honestly there’s just not enough information in this post to start to guess


----------



## Leo1987 (May 19, 2021)

-it happens after 5 minutes when it heats up then every minute it happens.
-Jumps from 700 to about 1400
-i checked the ohms on the the throttle bodies one was kind of off so i got one on ebay and i kept the two that were close in ohms to each other and i reset the adaptation values and drove it for 40 miles.
-RPM only goes up only
-I checked the pcv valves and looked good but i ordered them from amazon will come in on sunday.
-No leaks as far as i can tell i was spraying starter fluid in the engine bay.
-The post cat o2 sensor is showing an erratic signal when the rpms jump up.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Your not going to like this but it’s the truth I swear. I can tell you 50 ways but sometimes this is a lesson best learned by failure. Be careful with Amazon/eBay parts; bmws hate aftermarket parts and your likely to make your situation worse. 
That said I think your best served getting a bmw specific software/diagnostics setup. I occasionally use a snap on Modis but ISTA is where the money is at.
So internet guesses is where we’re at…
I’d be curious as to what your mass air meter readings are. I’d be even more curious as to what your high pressure fuel pumps are doing.
Sometimes HDPs ( high pressure pumps ) don’t set faults. 
I saw your accelerator pedal position reading zero but I saw your throttle requests were up and down. I strongly lean towards an unmetered air leak. Are you able to pull up additive and multiplicative values ( short term/long term fuel trim generically )?
Are you able to pull up vanos readings?

without codes this might be something your gonna need to take it in for to someone who knows what they are looking at and scrutinize your statuses.


----------



## Leo1987 (May 19, 2021)

I hate using those parts but i try to pick which i moght be able to like if its not electronic ill use it especially if im throwing parts at it. I borrowed this scanner from a friend and dont have it at the moment to mess with other features. Fuel trims looked good didnt check vanos im sure that would throw a code right off the bat?? As for the leaks i must have checked hundreds of times. I wanted to check air pump? I think that throws a code right away too. Its just pissing me off this should be very simple to fix or at least find what the problem is. Im sure the problem is in bank 2 because it seems like one side is trying to compensate for the other side.


----------

